# what titles have you won



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

I regularly post on here and chat to people but havent been bodybuilding long enough to know who is who....

be interesting to see how many bodybuilding titles the members on here have.....

list the title, the year and fed....

i'll start, in my very short bodybuilding life so far i only have NABBA wales junior class winner. 2009....

cheers,

Johnny:beer:


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Johnny, i think this thread was done a little while ago but cant seem to find it!


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

really? can some one find it? if not start again


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Nothing major - yet, Nabba Scotland 2007 First timers - 1st, Mr Caledonia 2007 Inters - 1st, UKBFF Scotland 2007 Inters o90 - 1st.

Done 3 shows in 2008, 1 not placed, 2x 2nd places but 1 of those was in a class of just two so doesnt count, and the other the guy that came 3rd, although huge, was way out on condition and presentation.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> Nothing major - yet, Nabba Scotland 2007 First timers - 1st, Mr Caledonia 2007 Inters - 1st, UKBFF Scotland 2007 Inters o90 - 1st.
> 
> Done 3 shows in 2008, 1 not placed, 2x 2nd places but 1 of those was in a class of just two so doesnt count, and the other the guy that came 3rd, although huge, was way out on condition and presentation.


RS,

you have any pics or a journal of your show as have never seen anything on yourself!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

willsey4 said:


> RS,
> 
> you have any pics or a journal of your show as have never seen anything on yourself!


Thats because I am real elusive, just like Jason Bourne.

Thats just how I roll, yeahhh


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

how old r u RS? how long u been training bro??


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

as you asked lol

2000 EFBB mansfield classic physique heavyweight 4th

2000 SFBB physique heavyweight 1st

2001 prolab classic figure 2nd

2001 nabba scotland figure 2nd

2001 nabba europeans figure 5th

2001 nabba brits tall figure 4th

2001 WPF europeans all figure 4th

2001 WPF worlds tall figure 5th

2001 SPF scottish figure 1st

2001 WABBA miss uk figure 2nd

2002 prolab classic figure 1st

2002 nabba scotland tall figure 1st and overall

2002 nabba british tall figure 3rd

2002 WABBA miss uk figure 1st

2002 WFF universe tall figure 3rd

2003 prolab classic figure 1st

2003 nabba scottish figure tall figure 1st and overall

2003 nabba british tall figure 2nd

2003 nabba worlds tall figure 5th

2003 nabba europeans tall figure 4th

2003 WFF universe tall figure 3rd

2004 nabba scotland tall figure 1st and overall

2004 nabba british tall figure 1st

2004 nabba worlds tall figure 3rd

2005 EFBB mansfield classic physique heavyweight 1st and overall and best presentation.

2005 nabba universe physique heavyweight 4th.

2005 EFBB british physique heavyweight 3rd

2007 NABBA MS IRELAND open physique 1st

2007 NABBA universe physique heavyweight 3rd


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

johnnyreid said:


> how old r u RS? how long u been training bro??


31 mate, been training off and on since I was 13, couple of long destructive breaks away in that time, hence why I still look like a junior 

Been back at it on this current run since start of 2006.

Yourself?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Impressive haul there Avril. You must have a nice little cabinet full of them!


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

avril ur ashow off  , nah u must have put some time and dedication in and i take my hat off to u!! one day id like to have a list that long lol.... just turned 21 so i have some time


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

RS2007 said:


> 31 mate, been training off and on since I was 13, couple of long destructive breaks away in that time, hence why I still look like a junior
> 
> Been back at it on this current run since start of 2006.
> 
> Yourself?


 i been training about just short of a year now, i was playing rugby before but and injury lead me to realise i grow really well and took up BB and will never look back


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

LittleChris said:


> Impressive haul there Avril. You must have a nice little cabinet full of them!


spare room all shelved..hubby been as active on stage too...lol

hubby........gary keith

1987 junior mr strathclyde 4th

1988 junior mr strathclyde 4th

1990 junior mr nabba scotland 4th

1990 junior mr caledonia 1st

1991 junior mr west of scotland 1st

1991 junior mr inverclyde 1st

1991 novice mr nabba scotland 5th

1991 novice mr caledonia 1st

1992 nabba mr scotland class 1 5th

1992 mr caledonia 4th

1995 nabba mr scotland class 2 2nd

1998 nabba mr scotland class 1 1st

2000 prolab classic over 85k 2nd

2000 nabba mr scotland class 2 3rd

2002 prolab classic over 85k 1st and overall

2002 nabba mr scotland class 2 1st and overall

2002 nabba britain class 2 6th

2002 wabba uk xtra tall class 1st

2002 wpf mr europe heavyweight 1st

2004 nabba mr scotland class 2 1st and overall

2004 nabba britain class 2 6th

2004 nabba mr worlds class 2 2nd

2006 nabba mr scotland 1st and overall

2006 nabba britain class 2 3rd

2006 nabba mr worlds class 2 1st

2007 nabba universe class 2 8th


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

avril said:


> spare room all shelved..hubby been as active on stage too...lol


Get pics up Avril!!!

You need to see this guys, fkn awesome, literally leaves you in awe!


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

johnnyreid said:


> avril ur ashow off  , nah u must have put some time and dedication in and i take my hat off to u!! one day id like to have a list that long lol.... just turned 21 so i have some time


goodness....you same age as my youngest son...lol


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

I got my rainbow swimming badge when i was about 7


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

RS2007 said:


> Get pics up Avril!!!
> 
> You need to see this guys, fkn awesome, literally leaves you in awe!


ok lol














































im such a photo whore lol


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

If get even a 5th of that lot by the time I am done I'll be a happy camper


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

avril said:


> goodness....you same age as my youngest son...lol


does your son train? he has pretty good genetics to start the lucky sod....

i am a newbie to this sport but im hoping in 2011 i'll add the inters o90, then after that ill jump in with the big boys :thumb: cannot wait


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> 31 mate, been training off and on since I was 13, couple of long destructive breaks away in that time, hence why I still look like a junior


LMAO


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice. What is the helemt and sword from?


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

the sword was from the prolab classic and the helmet was the same show overall..

first time me and gary on the stage at the same time....lol

3 of us from the same gym in over all pose down..it was fun..

my gary is next to me in lineup...lol me wearing killer heels made him look like a short ****..


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

johnnyreid said:


> does your son train? he has pretty good genetics to start the lucky sod....


ha ha i can safely say that no...my son doesnt train...


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

RS2007 said:


> If get even a 5th of that lot by the time I am done I'll be a happy camper


erm..when i get grand children one day and need that room...i be bringing the trophies up to your hoose lol

xxxxxx


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

avril said:


> erm..when i get grand children one day and need that room...i be bringing the trophies up to your hoose lol
> 
> xxxxxx


 :lol: not quite the same Avril :lol:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Just looked at another Prolab clip and saw Scott Liddle. Is that Powerhouse585 from Muscletalk? Looks like him, he was a big lad.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

for me just a few titles but competed in alot of shows over the years....

1994 WABBA short class winner

1993-6 Novice competitor placing 4th in every show (how frustrating  )

2004 Mr Plymouth

2005/6/7/8 NABBA South West class 4 winner

2005 NABBA Britain top 6 (6th)

2006/7 NABBA South West Overall winner

2008 NABBA Britain top 3 (3rd)

2010.....??


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> Just looked at another Prolab clip and saw Scott Liddle. Is that Powerhouse585 from Muscletalk? Looks like him, he was a big lad.


Still is, I spoke to him briefly at this years scottish, big fkn lump to sit next to in those tiny seats :cursing:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> Still is, I spoke to him briefly at this years scottish, big fkn lump to sit next to in those tiny seats :cursing:


LOL hes had to shake off quite a bit of the weight recently as hes doing competetive MMA atm - i think hes planning on competing again in a few years.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

CarbWhore said:


> LOL hes had to shake off quite a bit of the weight recently as hes doing competetive MMA atm - i think hes planning on competing again in a few years.


yeah he is aiming for the 16st mark and from what i hear is very lean at that,was in touch with him about a week ago and he was saying the training was killer.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

RS2007 said:


> :lol: not quite the same Avril :lol:


especially the figure ones RS lol

:lol:


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

2 years competin.

2008

Jo Walker Lakes Classic- Novice 1st & Overall

NABBA NorthWest - Novice 1st

UKBFF Northwest - Under90kg 2nd

NABBA Britain - Novice 1st

WFF Mr Universe - 1st Place

2009

NABBA North Pro Am - 2nd Place

NABBA NorthWest - Class3 1st & Overall

NABBA NorthWest Pro Am - 2nd Place

NABBA Mr Britain - Class 3 1st Place

NABBA Mr World - Class 3 2nd Place

2010..........aiming for ukbff class win and a pro card to boot!!


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

jesus tommy thats what you call a meteoric rise lol nice one bud :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

tommy y said:


> 2 years competin.
> 
> 2008
> 
> ...


[email protected] :whistling: :thumb:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

i got uk-m's angriest mod 2008


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Only won my class in my first show.

Mr titan first timers in 2008.

Maybe this year will be different though, have to see what happens in the inters at the british title


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

tommy y said:


> 2 years competin.
> 
> 2008
> 
> ...


Awesome!

Wicked physique mate.


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

tommy y said:


> 2 years competin.
> 
> 2008
> 
> ...


Mind if i ask how old u r mate? you have an awesome shape and very mature..... how long was you training before u competed??

nice 1 Johnny


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

tommy y said:


> 2 years competin.
> 
> 2008
> 
> ...


Unbelievable.

Keep it up mate, your going to be something special


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Mr Solent City 2009

Novice class winner & overall....

only show i've done and now onto the novice NABBA finals!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

Powerlifting (just putting up the bigger shows)

2005 GPC world championships 90kg class teenage winner and overall teenager also got a couple of euro records

2006 GPC NI 90kg class teenage winner also broke deadlift and total world record

2006 GPC european championships 90kg class junior winner

Bodybuilding

2009 Palmetto cup novice class winner


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

cheers lads, thanks pete lets hope so ay!! jonny im 26 been trainin since i was bout 18, but just f%ckin round for years really an didnt no wat i was doin, not that i do now ha! just hope the run of luck carries onto next year with the ukbff!! just gotta get my name out there


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

johnnyreid said:


> Johnny


your huge for 21 mate, hats off to you! im 20 in 6 months, so got some good growing time ahead this year especialy. looking seriously good tho mate,


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

HJL said:


> your huge for 21 mate, hats off to you! im 20 in 6 months, so got some good growing time ahead this year especialy. looking seriously good tho mate,


cheers mate, its not size i have an issue with i find getting big immensly easy but the getting down without sacrifiing muscle i find hard but it will all come i hope.....

I only started training for BB about a year ago so im gonna take some time out to compete against the big boys in 2011.....

you gonna compete mate??


----------



## boyd_j (Apr 19, 2008)

2004

GYM 21 Club show 4th place

NABBA North west u18s 1st place

Nabba U21s 5th place

2005

NABBA North west u21s 3rd place

NABBA Britain 3rd place

NABBA universe no place

2006

NABBA northwest u21s 2nd place

NABBA Britain u21s 4th place

WABBA DURHAM 1st place

UKBFF North west u21s 1st place

2008

NABBA North west novice 4th place

2009

NABBA northwest novice 2nd place

NABBA Britain novice 5th place

2010 ???? wait n see!!!!


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

i had a great time during my comp time...and i got to travel to europe many times...its harder doing comps abroad than it is here...trying to find food and then many times there is the language barrier...but it has given me some fantastic memories and have met some amazing people..

if i was younger...would do it all again lol


----------



## Paul Amos (Mar 2, 2009)

2003 - EFBB London & South East - Novice Class - 1st Place

2005 - BNBF Central - Middleweight - 2nd Place

2008 - NPA South East - Middleweight - 1st Place

2008 - NPA British Final - Middleweight - 3rd Place

2009 - BNBF South England - Middleweight and Overall


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Pscarb said:


> for me just a few titles but competed in alot of shows over the years....
> 
> 1994 WABBA short class winner
> 
> ...


They had to ban him in the end lol:tongue: either that or name the trophy after him :whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------

